# Dargel HDX 24 Kat



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

There was a big hype when this boat came out and now I dont see any dicussions about it at all really, just a few from a while back. Im in the market for a cat and was hoping to find more info on it here in the forums.

The Haynie, Shoalwater, and Trans all get covered here in the forums but very short on the Dargel Kat.

Looking for anyone who can chime in on its numbers, weight, price, etc. Pros or Cons....etc.

I saw it at the boat show and was impressed but havent seen or heard anything since.

Thanks


----------



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

Contact Capt Bill P out of matagorda, he runs one.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I wasn't impressed until i saw one gassin' it through 3' chop in between the jetties at matagorda over Labor Day weekend. It wasn't Billy P. though....it was a different boat.....blue but no raised console.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

25 ft cat.... There are some videos on you tube. Check them out. Pretty impressive!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

There was one with outriggers at TIFT. I have seen them run by when wading and it looks good on the water and was probably running in about 18". Have been told it runs alot shallower but have no first hand knowledge.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

The boat looks really nice, I just couldn't get used to the drooping bow.


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes 25 kat....not 24.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

There's got to be more than one personthat has one.. LET SEE SOME PICTURES! oh Annd maybe some numbers


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

I was quoted $56000 for one with a 300 zuki 3-4 month wait at the moment their selling faster than they can build them


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes its an impressive machine, saw a blue and tan eating up some chop today at the Poc big jetties. I then saw it later on a trailer- its in a class in itself as far as size. It made my 23 cat look like a play toy. It is definitely a big water machine, dont know how it would perform in shallow water. As mentioned above, it's expensive- but it looks like you get what you pay for. It had a 300 verado pushing it.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

i fished out of a 25' Dargel cat in POC this weekend and all i can say is SHEEEEEET. runs in about 12" and is smooth in a offshore chop. it had a 300 Verado. it belongs to Wayne Ward(Semper Fi).


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

They're pretty sweet overall. The initial look takes a bit of getting used to, but definitely a big boat with small boat capabilities!


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Well I heard there is a 23 foot version coming out in January so I will probably wait and see how that one is priced. Right now the 25 is way out of my budget. Moderately loaded with a 250 its North of 60,000 fully loaded is 70,000. Least that is what I was told. I think I see what the 23 price tag is in January.


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

Trkins33, just give us a call here at the factory and we will schedule a test ride for you. The number here is 800-749-BOAT, ask for Cleve or Jeff. I don't know what area you are from but after the demo we can get you plugged in with one of our local dealers for everything else.

We currently have three demos planned in Corpus in the next week or two. We just delivered the Blue and Tan Kat to Wayne Ward last week. We are delivering a Charcoal and Black one this week to a friend of ours down in the Valley with a 250ss Suz on it. We also have three more in production right now and 5 or 6 more on order.

It does handle big water great. We fished three offshore tournament back to back weekends down here in Port Mansfield and South Padre with varying conditions and then came back across the flats to weigh in for each tournament. For TIFT we went 58 miles out fishing for Marlin, Wahoo, and Sailfish. For the API a few weeks later we fished from the Arroyo to South Padre in all the back bays in a bay tournament. In one bay we waded about 12 inches of water for reds and then got right up and went to weigh in across a very windy and rough open bay at WOT. The boat was designed to be able to do it ALL and do it ALL very well.

The boat will get up no problem in 11" soft bottom and about 14" hard bottom conservatively. We have gone through 6" or less on plane and we have customers that tell us it will do even better numbers than these. The customer that bought the very first KAT at the Houston Boat Show went Red Snapper fishing in state waters not long ago. On the way back he took a short cut across the bay and did not realize just how much the tide had gone out and was amazed when the boat that he had just gone out offshore in went across a hard sand bar that was less than 4"-5" deep. 

All that said for anyone out there that is considering this boat, there is no substitute for an actual demo on it and we will be glad to make it happen for you. Just give us a call.


----------



## Semper Fi (Aug 3, 2010)

*Dargel Kat 25*

If you need to see one up close and personnel in the Houston area, I have the lastest production model (2012), just got back from two days of trial run in POC..........AWSOME.......... If your interested in learning more contact me @ yourfishingpal.com

Semper Fi:doowapsta:rotfl::texasflag


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Semper Fi said:


> If you need to see one up close and personnel in the Houston area, I have the lastest production model (2012), just got back from two days of trial run in POC..........AWSOME.......... If your interested in learning more contact me @ yourfishingpal.com
> 
> Semper Fi:doowapsta:rotfl::texasflag


Yessir, your boat (Attitude Adjustment) is a fine looking rig, enjoy it!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Love to see some pics of your rig.....



Semper Fi said:


> If you need to see one up close and personnel in the Houston area, I have the lastest production model (2012), just got back from two days of trial run in POC..........AWSOME.......... If your interested in learning more contact me @ yourfishingpal.com
> 
> Semper Fi:doowapsta:rotfl::texasflag


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the great info. I will contact you soon.


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Dargel said:


> Trkins33, just give us a call here at the factory and we will schedule a test ride for you. The number here is 800-749-BOAT, ask for Cleve or Jeff. I don't know what area you are from but after the demo we can get you plugged in with one of our local dealers for everything else.
> 
> We currently have three demos planned in Corpus in the next week or two. We just delivered the Blue and Tan Kat to Wayne Ward last week. We are delivering a Charcoal and Black one this week to a friend of ours down in the Valley with a 250ss Suz on it. We also have three more in production right now and 5 or 6 more on order.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great info. I will acutally be close your way soon and planning on setting up a visit.


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Dargel said:


> Trkins33, just give us a call here at the factory and we will schedule a test ride for you. The number here is 800-749-BOAT, ask for Cleve or Jeff. I don't know what area you are from but after the demo we can get you plugged in with one of our local dealers for everything else.
> 
> We currently have three demos planned in Corpus in the next week or two. We just delivered the Blue and Tan Kat to Wayne Ward last week. We are delivering a Charcoal and Black one this week to a friend of ours down in the Valley with a 250ss Suz on it. We also have three more in production right now and 5 or 6 more on order.
> 
> ...





Semper Fi said:


> If you need to see one up close and personnel in the Houston area, I have the lastest production model (2012), just got back from two days of trial run in POC..........AWSOME.......... If your interested in learning more contact me @ yourfishingpal.com
> 
> Semper Fi:doowapsta:rotfl::texasflag


I will do that indeed. Or possibly meet ya next time in POC. That is where I am every weekend it seems.


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

If you want to see some pics of some of the Kats we have done click on the link below to go to our facebook page and the Kat photo album.

www.facebook.com/shallowwaterboats

www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150323128788473.341538.207060298472&type=1


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

can you guys put some pics of the deck layout up?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I got to ride on this boat at the Corpus in the water boat show and I was amazed at how well this shallow running boat handles the chop and swells. It was windy as heck and the water inside the T head was a mess and it ran through it with ease. It's huge and the videos of them running it in big ocean swells is no gimmick it really can be used as an offshore boat. I wouldn't hesitate to run it offshore on a typical 2-3 foot day and on top of that it can run in 6 inches of water. I think it does need all of 300 hp to really get everything out of it you can. Very good boat in my opinion and would fit a lot of people's needs that want a boat that can fish the bay and offshore.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Only thing I can see is it looks like it might lacking in storage for a boat of this size. Great looking boat!


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Any choices when it comes to deck layout and console??? I'm not a fan of either, but can't argue with the do-it-all performance.


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

Durtjunkee said:


> Any choices when it comes to deck layout and console??? I'm not a fan of either, but can't argue with the do-it-all performance.


Absolutely, we can do just about anything you want as long as it fits in the footprint we have to work with and a new mold does not have to be built to do it. We have many different console choices and we are glad to work with anyone to make their dreams a reality.


----------



## 2hours2thecoast (May 1, 2006)

I have always been an admirer of Dargel. This boat looks great! How does it differ from the Lattitude made by Shallow Sport? 

It appears that it will be a bit faster. Both are suppose to run shallow and be able to eat up waves. Is the Kat suppose to be a bit skinnier? Would it get up in shallower water? Is it more economical to run?? 

thanks!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I am interested in some pricing info.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Semper Fi said:


> If you need to see one up close and personnel in the Houston area, I have the lastest production model (2012), just got back from two days of trial run in POC..........AWSOME.......... If your interested in learning more contact me @ yourfishingpal.com
> 
> Semper Fi:doowapsta:rotfl::texasflag


That's a fine rig Semper Fi! It was nice to meet you guys today. I'll take a rain check on that demo the next time your out showing Smooth Move how to catch fish. I sure didn't do a good job today. LOL


----------



## Gamblinhand (Mar 6, 2007)

Funny, I saw this post, I was just in the Dargel shop in Donna last Friday, just to look at this boat again. I took a demo ride on it in October and of course, it was a perfectly smooth day. 
Anyway, I think it is the ultimate boat for being able to go shallow and run offshore, in my opinion. Its all that ive been looking for in a boat and ive been looking for several years now. Storage is pretty minimal, but hey storage is just a place for junk to collect in over the years. They have one thats in the shop that was sold 4 moths ago, that the customer hasnt come by to pick it up-----its real sweet looking rig!
Yeah the boat runs 60 to 70 grand
I originally was thinking about putting 300 on it, but the guys at the shop are saying that a 250 makes it run 56 to 58 mph and and if it has a 300 on it, I think they told me that its only getiing about 6 to 8 mph more at WOT. So as much as Im a speed freak, I just dont think its makes sense to rig it with a 300----after you figure fuel savings etc and not to mention the extra weight.....

Just my two cents, Im planning on getting one of these, I just haven't been able to ever find anything as versatile as one of these rigs. When i went on the demo ride we turned circles in about 10 inches of water------it was impressive to say the least.


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

The only one I've seen on the water was stuck on a sand bar in about 10" of water. I agree with a couple other 2-coolers...the bow and steps are wierd.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Gamblinhand said:


> I originally was thinking about putting 300 on it, but the guys at the shop are saying that a 250 makes it run 56 to 58 mph and and if it has a 300 on it, I think they told me that its only getiing about 6 to 8 mph more at WOT. So as much as Im a speed freak, I just dont think its makes sense to rig it with a 300----after you figure fuel savings etc and not to mention the extra weight.....


6-8 MPH is a pretty significant gain, also when you consider you could be increasing your cruising speed by 4-5 MPH at a better burn rate (not working as hard).

And the weight... A 250 and 300 weigh the same. Get the 300! :idea:


----------



## mirage98 (May 23, 2011)

I talked to them and they were advising against the 300 as well. If I recall correctly, the main reason was holeshot/torque ability of the 250SS vs their other 300 options.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Guessing it's about the transom height and the 20 inch shaft on 250 SS is better suited. 

And to be clear, they don't weight exactly the same - but are very close overall.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

I dont know if I buy 66 mph with the 300. Theres quite a bit of difference in getting from 58 to 66, or 66 to 74, etc. Not nearly as linear as you would think.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

I promise that boat won't see anywhere near 66 lol...i've never even been in one but it is way too big of a boat to run that any way you look at it. Maybe with two 300's off the back it'd get close.


----------



## Shallow80 (Mar 18, 2006)

there may be a problem even getting this boat in the future since the mold owner no longer works there and from what i hear is trying to get his mold back. this boat was not a dargel design and was aquired with an employee.


----------



## raysmith (Mar 4, 2012)

*Dargel*



Shallow80 said:


> there may be a problem even getting this boat in the future since the mold owner no longer works there and from what i hear is trying to get his mold back. this boat was not a dargel design and was aquired with an employee.


 you are referring to the new 25' Dargel kat ?


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

Shallow80 said:


> there may be a problem even getting this boat in the future since the mold owner no longer works there and from what i hear is trying to get his mold back. this boat was not a dargel design and was aquired with an employee.


The only problem with getting one is that there is a waiting list. I don't know where you are getting your information but the boat is owned 100% by Dargel and was designed right here at our factory from plug to a complete mold. No one else has an ownership interest in the boat or mold.

As far as speeds the 250SS Suzuki on the Kat with no T-Top and 2 guys on board, in the flats will get up to 57-58MPH. The Demo Kat that we have at the shop right now with a 300 ETEC, a T-Top and raised platform will get 60MPH. The boat without a T-top and raised platform will expect to pickup around 2-4MPH.

If I start telling you things about the boat then it will be thought that I am bias, which is probably true. There is still no other boat on the Gulf Coast that will do what this boat will.

If you really want an educated opinion on what the boat will do give Capt. Bill Pustjowsky, 979-863-7353, a call in Matagorda and he will tell you what he thinks of the boat. He is now driving his second one because after one of his clients got finished fishing with him one day he pulled out his checkbook and bought his first Kat. The other thing you can do is book a trip with him and go see what you think. You can also go to: http://www.goldtipguideservice.com/

There are people that will give their 2 cents about this boat even though they don't have a clue about what the boat does and without even having spent any time on the boat.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Dargel said:


> The only problem with getting one is that there is a waiting list. I don't know where you are getting your information but the boat is owned 100% by Dargel and was designed right here at our factory from plug to a complete mold. No one else has an ownership interest in the boat or mold.
> .


I love how people just post hear say, I heard from a friend of a friend that has good information.

Sucks you have to read the thread all the time now to catch more.

Hell of a nice boat you guys are making btw. I would be curious on pricing with a 250 4 stroke. I am more of an offshore fisherman and have an offshore boat for that but have been doing more bay fishing when we get blown out. Would be nice to have a platform like that to take 5-6 people for bait soaking.


----------



## raysmith (Mar 4, 2012)

*Give us more info please!!*

I would love to see more info on the 25',perf data and photo's of livewells,rigging,storage,bilge,livewell pump set up, and the different raised/tower boats you are putting out
This boat sure looks like an awsome flats/offshore capable boat
Awsome job


----------



## Gamblinhand (Mar 6, 2007)

They currently have two of them being built right now that are available...........from what they told me last Friday.


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Fished with capt. Bill on Thursday on his Dargel. Awesome boat!!!! We got stuck in one of those freak thunderstorm that sneaks up on you and getting back to the dock would have been difficult if not impossible without the expertise of our Captain and his 25' Dargel. The bay had chops of 4 to 5 foot and it was in blinding rain and hail with lightning all around us. The boat took on those chops with ease with no spray coming over the bow to my amazement. GREAT BOAT AND A GREAT CAPTAIN. I recommend that boat to anyone that is looking to buy a great and safe boat to be used in Texas bays.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Those weren't 4-5 footers, nah... Those were at least 15-20 foot swells and sure y'all were doing at least 90 MPH while sipping on Mojitos from a martini glass, right?


----------



## raysmith (Mar 4, 2012)

Martini glass, Now thats stretchen it Turvis tumbler yea


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

ReelWork said:


> Those weren't 4-5 footers, nah... Those were at least 15-20 foot swells and sure y'all were doing at least 90 MPH while sipping on Mojitos from a martini glass, right?


If only most people really knew what 4-5fters were really like haha....my boat will get up in 2" of water without even disturbing the bottom.....bottom of my knee is 2 inches RIGHT?!? LOL


----------



## Shallow80 (Mar 18, 2006)

Dargel said:


> The only problem with getting one is that there is a waiting list. I don't know where you are getting your information but the boat is owned 100% by Dargel and was designed right here at our factory from plug to a complete mold. No one else has an ownership interest in the boat or mold.
> I am not bashing this boat it is a great looking boat. While
> i have not taken one for a ride I am sure that it performs awesome, love the air vents. But Dargel does David still work as the foreman for the fiberglass shop?


----------

